Ask HN: Any services that I can pay to meet professionals in Bay Area? - sammyjiang
======
iamdave
You mean other than a bar? Bonus: Not only do you pay them to meet
professionals, they'll even give you booze to break the ice.

More seriously though, could you be more specific? Are you looking for
professionals in a certain industry, investors or just a mentor type figure
from any area to bounce ideas off of?

